# Replacing my Ducane



## Chiles (Jan 17, 2007)

My Ducane needs new burners, grates, etc so I'm thinking of tossing it instead of getting aftermarket replacement parts.  It's a shame because all other parts are still like new.  I have never been really that happy with it.  It's was a lot of money for a grill at the time and did not cook as well as I wanted.  The hot spots were hard to work around.

Now I am pouring over consumer reports and other information looking for a replacement.  I want constant even heat, hot enough to sear, etc.  I don't mind paying high dollar for a grill if it is going to last and it is a value.  I already have a lang smoker so I don't really need a grill that could also be used for smoke.   I would be using this for steaks, etc and would sit on my deck behind the house.

Chiles
The BBQ Noob


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 17, 2007)

Might I suggest the 1TG (One Touch Gold) from Weber...


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 17, 2007)

I have been very happy with my Weber Summit. 4 burners lots of stainless steel and good looks!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 17, 2007)

I've had my Weber gasser for almost 7 years now and it still has all the original parts and still does a fine job on whatever I decide to cook on it, although I use charcoal more now than gas.

Any Weber product, let price be your guide, will give you many years of fine grilling and great customer service. IMO they are the only game in town, just because of their customer service. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 17, 2007)

WEBER

enough said


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2007)

Since moneys not a problem, go with a Viking!


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 17, 2007)

Before I found (another story) my Vermont Castings (VC) gas grill, I swore by Weber. I've had a Silver B going on 5 years now and it has done me well. 

BUT, IMHO, the VC is a better cooking grill and the quality seems good also. My next gas grill will be a VC. Consumer Reports also rates the VC highly.


----------



## Chiles (Jan 17, 2007)

Viking actually got a not so hot review from Consumer reports.  Nice grills but I could buy four of a lesser expensive brand with better performance.  

From Consumer reports in the large size grills catagory:

1.  Great Outdoors by Pinnacle TG 560 - 500.00
2.  Kenmore (Sears) 800.00
3.  Viking T Series 3200.00
4.  Weber Summit Gold D6 1800.00
5.  Brinkman Pro Series 4400 - 300.00

$1800 is still a lot to pay for the Summit Gold.   I am sure there are other models out there that Consumer Reports did not evaluate.

Chiles


----------



## Chiles (Jan 17, 2007)

These were the top 5 in the large catagory.  Vermont Castings got best buy in the medium catagory (400.00) with Briolmaster, Sears and Vermont again.  Weber Genisis Silver B got #6 in the medium size catagory.

These are only gas grills that I am looking at.
Chi


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 17, 2007)

My reference is towards Medium-Sized models.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2007)

Chiles said:
			
		

> Viking actually got a not so hot review from Consumer reports.  Nice grills but I could buy four of a lesser expensive brand with better performance.
> 
> From Consumer reports in the large size grills catagory:
> 
> ...



I was half joking about the Viking.  But I would be under the assumption that most of the Consumer Reviews were done by a weekend Griller, versus a Well Seasoned Griller.  My point is, most of the weekned grillers more than likely weren't accustomed to a finely tuned high end unit like the Viking and ended up either burning or over cooking their foods or simply couldn't tell the difference between the lessor quality grills and were basing their review on the cost alone.  I dunno, like I said I was half joking about the Viking, I know I'd never spend that much on a grill!


----------



## Chiles (Jan 17, 2007)

NigGQ,

For the money, I think it is going to be hard to beat a Vermont Castings.   I really don't need a large grill anyway.  I think I also have a few of Home Depot gift cards from Christmas that I can possibly put towards it.  

The research continues.....

Chiles


----------



## Chiles (Jan 17, 2007)

My spell check is not so good today.  That was supposed to be BigGQ;

My apologies.

Chiles


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 17, 2007)

As both of my gas grills are still in good shape, I won't be in the market anytime soon. 

But if I was...IMHO, stainless steel (SS) is the way to go. I think it looks good and is more sanitary. But you want to ensure you are getting good SS. Take a small magnet with you when you go shopping. If the magnet sticks to the SS, it is cheap SS. If the magnet does not stick, it is good quality SS. 

The only other issue I question about the VCs is the placement of the therm. It is high on the lid. Not sure how accurate it is for grate temp, if that is important. I found it easy to adjust to using it. 

It being winter you might find some good deals at HD on grills.  Good luck with your search and purchase.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 17, 2007)

Not having been in the market for a grill lately, I guess my concern, as it always is, is, what happens if something goes wrong with your Vermont Castings Grill. Do they have an American manufacturing location or American customer service number? Not that "American" is the be all end all, just where do you go for service or parts? and how long will it take? Just asking not criticizing.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Not having been in the market for a grill lately, I guess my concern, as it always is, is, what happens if something goes wrong with your Vermont Castings Grill. Do they have an American manufacturing location or American customer service number? Not that "American" is the be all end all, just where do you go for service or parts? and how long will it take? Just asking not criticizing.



Very good point Bruce!


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 17, 2007)

It is a great point. I was able to find parts for the VC on the internet, Here is the VC CS info:
http://www.vermontcastings.com/content/contact/

(PS, can someone tell me how to hide the link in the words?)

Luckly I have not had to buy any parts yet so I can't provide any feedback.


----------



## DaleP (Jan 17, 2007)

Weber Ranch Kettle is the perfect grill as far as I'm concerned. I wish I could help you on the gas grill question but all the ones I have owned have been kind of cheap. The Charbroil that I have now came with my house and it is a straight up POS.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 17, 2007)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> It is a great point. I was able to find parts for the VC on the internet, Here is the VC CS info:
> http://www.vermontcastings.com/content/contact/
> 
> (PS, can someone tell me how to hide the link in the words?)
> ...



Like this Garland, just remove the bold Underscore I put there so it would show you.  

_[/b] /www.vermontcastings.com/]Vermont Castings = Vermont Castings


----------



## john a (Jan 17, 2007)

I have had a Mid Line Weber with porcelain covered cast iron grates for 5-6 years, love it.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 17, 2007)

My gasser isn't some fancy shmancy $1,500-$2,000 unit..it's just a simple 4 burner "IGLOO" I bought at SEARS. It's your avareage sized 4 burner deal with a side shelf and another side burner. Came with a full electric rotisserie unit and 2 spare cooking shelves/grates.

BUT it the 4 inner burners and the outer shelf burner are all made of solid cast brass block.  Which comes with lifetime free replacements of burners. I can't imagine ever having to make good on their promise. What can happen to a solid block of brass? Plus the rest of the unit is a high grade stainless.

So far it's been a good unit for me... I was leary at first buying the IGLOO name for a grill, but wouldn't hesitate to recommend it to anyone.


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 17, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> BigGQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vermont Castings Customer Service

It works. Thanks for the peanut, Larry. 

Didn't mean to take it off topic.  This monkey is still learning. Multi purpose thread!


----------

